# Holy Cow Alpine 3545 Needs Paint Job!



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

NOT MINE! Anyone good with an airbrush! Check it out!

Alpine 3545 old school mint rare 7909 digital max works great PLEASE READ | eBay


----------

